# deisel shortage



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

Hi all
just back from shopping (devon )and noticed sainsburys and another big superstore out of deisel, any one touring around southwest might have to rethink next few days anyway,


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

its the same here in south glos.....

it is totally ridiculous....went to our local morrisons on friday to put £20 in...there were big queues and whilst filling up there was a fight on the forecourt....went shopping in morrisons on saturday and DHL were doing a fuel delivery.....went this lunchtime to put some diesel in the motorhome for going away tonight and the pumps are dry....

found another local garage which still had some left but had popped an extra few pence on their price....£1.38 for diesel.....and they would only let us put a tenners worth in.....hope the services on the m4 have some or else we could be in trouble
hannah


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In Beds Herts and Bucks, there are no queues despite the best efforts of the BBC to create panic buying. Any problems in this dispute are totally due to the irresponsible reporting of the BBC and the tabloid media.

A week ago the BBC was reporting that fuel sales were down 12% due to the prices and the recession so if that is the case we could comfortably close all Shell stations and there would still be plenty of fuel. Come Thursday and they started to report queues and shortages. 

Out and about today we have seen no more than the usual 3 or 4 cars at the pumps.

The one good thing about communism is that they restricted the lies of the press.

The tanker drivers do not deserve their claim anyway. If, as they say they have not had a pay rise for 16 years then they were overpaid for too many years. Time for them to have a reality check. We could comfortably put our entire household earnings together and still not match their earnings.

Am I angry? Too damn right I am.

Gerry


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Forecourts have certainly been busier than usual in my area and the Shell station only had diesel left on Friday lunchtime when I passed.

I am pondering on our trip to Minehead next weekend if thing escalate. Would rather be able to have a few weekends closer to home than one longish journey.
Ian


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

There were a few in Derby yesterday that were closed already, but things don't look to bad today, I think I will top up the MH when I get chance, ready for beehive but other than than, I'm not going to panic just yet 8O 

Zoe


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

have always wondered just how much of the £1.13 I am paying for unleaded is actually for the petrol and how much is tax???? Anyone know??


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Fine up here in Scotland. Just filled up at 127.9P in Peterhead, still a big shock to the plastic card though.

Martin.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Got to agree with you Gerry.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol, 

whatever the fuel you buy for vehicles, the tax is about 65-80%.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Filled up at godmanchester (just off A14 near Huntingdon) today £1.30pl

no empty pumps, fuel on A1 northbound as far as Markham Moor all okay and priced about £1.30pl, fuelled other vehicle in Retford tonight, no problem......

Must be the main touristy places that are suffering...?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*DRIVERS PERKS*

Having read what basic wage these tanker drivers are on plus the overtime rates and then this combined with the increase they have been offered I am afraid they don,t get much sympathy from me. They are on way over what most HGV drivers get and are still greedy.
Sorry lads but I think thay are taking the ss !

Now, if they want to strike about the PRICE of diesel as it affects us then they would get my support.

I agree with Gerry D.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi garryd
we do agree with you as an lgv class 1 driver we do not see why these
over paid steel jockey are asking for more pay and more holiday as if 35 days is to short ooh to have 23 heaven


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

larrywatters said:


> hi garryd
> we do agree with you as an lgv class 1 driver we do not see why these
> over paid steel jockey are asking for more pay and more holiday as if 35 days is to short ooh to have 23 heaven


The real reason for the strike was given away in an unguarded interview with one of the union leaders:

Quote " Shell are making billions of profits and we want some of it" Unquote.

Nice attitude..........


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

For me the difference in price from a couple of weeks ago, say

£1.15 per litre= £272.55

to now £1.31per litre= £ 310.47


= £ 37.92


difference is enough to be a problem if petrol goes the same way. the tax on this is, excise and VAT is 69.9%.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Ouch! - and I spat the dummy about spending 75 quid on a fill up.........


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its a complete pain, I only get 100 litres at a time, then pay, then 100 litres, then pay then.... well, you know what next. All the time I'm taking up 2 sets of pumps, 'cos the filler cap is on the far back wall of the RV, it takes me 4 times as long to fill up. 

If we adopt the USA method, I walk in, leave the credit/fuel card/cash and I.D. on the counter, ask for say.........200 litres, the ttendant pushes the button, I stick the filler in and it stops at 200 litres. I make 1 trip into the kiosk, and pay.....too simple for the UK I spose.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

It is like this for me.

I have no diesel in my work van. I had heard about the Shell Strike and was aware of the problem. Tommorow, I am will have to fill up in order to work and if there is no derv available, I won't be able to work.

End of.

Trev.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Its a complete pain, I only get 100 litres at a time, then pay, then 100 litres, then pay then.... well, you know what next. All the time I'm taking up 2 sets of pumps, 'cos the filler cap is on the far back wall of the RV, it takes me 4 times as long to fill up.
> 
> If we adopt the USA method, I walk in, leave the credit/fuel card/cash and I.D. on the counter, ask for say.........200 litres, the ttendant pushes the button, I stick the filler in and it stops at 200 litres. I make 1 trip into the kiosk, and pay.....too simple for the UK I spose.


I know what you mean - I filled up my SUV this afternoon (I'm in Houston at the moment) and exactly as you say..... Paid $3.89 per (US) gallon. Not a good time to be selling RV's here, though.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

You just don't get it do you. From the lady who goes to Morrisons 3 days on the trot to put 20 quids worth in, to the bloke wanting to put hundreds of litres in his RV. Just wait till either Israel or the US attack the nuclear reactor in Iran, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

DollarYen said:


> You just don't get it do you. From the lady who goes to Morrisons 3 days on the trot to put 20 quids worth in, to the bloke wanting to put hundreds of litres in his RV. Just wait till either Israel or the US attack the nuclear reactor in Iraq, you ain't seen nothing yet.


Iran ??
:wink:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Apologies, got my Iraq and Iran's mixed up.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

DollarYen said:


> You just don't get it do you. From the lady who goes to Morrisons 3 days on the trot to put 20 quids worth in, to the bloke wanting to put hundreds of litres in his RV. Just wait till either Israel or the US attack the nuclear reactor in Iran, you ain't seen nothing yet.


No you misunderstand me.....i only put £20 in the car on the friday and some diesel in the mh for holiday no other time i just went shopping to morrisons and noticed what was going on on the other days....people need fuel more than i do
hannah


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

DollarYen,
I'm sorry I must be particularily stupid this morning, but exactly what dont I get?.

The original post was about the price of fuel, which all of us repsonded to, and on topic. ( almost, apart from a small deviation regarding the time it takes to fill my truck up) , and suddenly we're off on a trip to Iran.

Air attacks, Nuclear power plants.....I'm slightly confused, if you refer to the price of oil increasing due to these possible events, I would suggest that George Dubya, is unlikely to lead his country into more strife, especially as he only has a few months left as president, surely, he'll be told to leave things as they are until their elections in January or the Republicans wont stand a snowflakes chance of being re-elected.

With the current opinions I listened to in my, admittedly brief and localised, trip to the USA ealrier this year, most of the Americans are for their troops, but most certainly against the war, now that the original WMD excuse has been shattered.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aren't we getting just a little off-topic here? It was supposed to be about any local shortages of fuel due to the Shell tanker drivers' strike :?


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

How about the possibility that GB attacks Irans nuclear facilities before leaving office so that his successor doesn't have to do it at the start of there's ?. GB no longer has to worry about his popularity. Certainly if he doesn't do something Israel will with the backing of the US. There is no way they are going to let Dinnerjacket get an atom bomb. Has it occurred to you that burning all that petrol in your RV might just be a bit anti social ?. I think even the americans are turning against SUV's and big RV's. How can you think that Iran and the price of oil is not connected ?.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll assume that Dollaryen typed his response while my earlier request was being posted - please do not go OFF TOPIC :x


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

DollarYen said:


> How about the possibility that GB attacks Irans nuclear facilities before leaving office so that his successor doesn't have to do it at the start of there's ?. GB no longer has to worry about his popularity. Certainly if he doesn't do something Israel will with the backing of the US. There is no way they are going to let Dinnerjacket get an atom bomb. Has it occurred to you that burning all that petrol in your RV might just be a bit anti social ?. I think even the americans are turning against SUV's and big RV's. How can you think that Iran and the price of oil is not connected ?.


????????
And this has exactly what to do with the current tanker driver dispute, which is the subject of this thread.
Gerry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The burnning of all the petrol in my Rv is essential to the running of my business, since I dont use my Rv for pleasure, it seems I am placed in the same way as other road haulage operators. In fact, since I actually employ people either directly or indirectly I contribute to the economy and wealth of the country, rather than detract from it.


I suppose I could shut down the company if it would suit your sensibilities about social responsibility, but then there would be another 5 or 6 people on the dole and more tax payers money would be spent supporting me, mine and my other people. 

I simply stated an opinion that Politically, the republican Party in the US would probably wait for the election in january before making such a decision. I think, it would be unlikely that anyone would actively attack Iran, given its close allegiance with China, There is more, in my opinon, ( which clearly may differ from yours) to world Politics than oil.


However, I will fully agree that prices of Oil and therefore, fuel in general are more likely to rise, than fall.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME???? {offtopic}


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a footnote, the US election is on november the 4th and the new man then takes office in january.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Artona, sorry,

Too late Frank, 



this'll be the last on this one from me.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

FAO Artona,



Sorry Frank, too later to comply with PM advice,


This is the last from me on this one,


Adrian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a bit out of date now but on Thursday I went shopping at Waitrose and as I was only planning 40 miles or so over the weekend and had enough fuel I wasn't going to top up. I had some trouble getting to the store because the queue for fuel was backing up the traffic.

Anyway as I was leaving, after doing the shopping, I noticed that there had been a small collision at the head of the queue making an easy path into the petrol station so in I went and filled up.

Its human nature isn't it. A guilt free jump of a queue and no fuel worries till the end of the month.

Guilty as charged


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Currently no problems in the North East. 

I have just put 55 litres in my car and 75 litres in the van yesterday afternoon at our local Tesco.

Richard...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm regretting not filling up on the A1 yesterday as we came home from Berwick.

I've just been into Harrogate for the shopping and as the fuel light has come on in ther van I thought I'd fill up ready for Flamborough next weekend.

Lo and behold my regular Shell site had the forecourt coned off and the BP site opposite had covers on all the pump handles except 1 star Lucozade or somesuch.

Obviously the denizens of HG have been brimming it large during our absence.

I probably have a gallon or so left but that won't get me to Flambers and I can see we're heading towards using up more fuel to drive around trying to find more fuel to drive around to find more fuel STOP!!  

SDA


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Shell drivers are employed by a haulage firm named Hoya. My daughter attended a fatal RTA last week and it involved a tanker,the driver was employed by another firm who deliver to TESCO. Sainsbos are delivered by Shell and BP generally. The problem will occour when the refineries are blocked and the other drivers refuse to cross the picket lines.
The worst panicking is the 'girlies' in their Chelsea tractors, I nearly ended up as a bonnet ornament the other day,girlie could'nt even see her bonnet!!


----------

